# Arsch- und Titten-Bewertungsspiel



## YYYMAN (7 März 2011)

Man stellt ein Bild (oder gg. 2) in dieses Thema, anschließend schreiben 5 verschiedene User ihre Bewertungen über die beiden Kriterien (1-10 Punkte) darunter. 
Der 6. User rechnet den Durchschnitt aus und darf ein neues Bild reinstellen. Dann folgen wieder 5 Bewerungen... usw. ...

Am Ende des Monats wird dann der Sieger gekührt.

Ich fang einfach mal an mit *Sarah Connor*




 

 

Jetzt können es 5 verschiedene User bewerten.
(z.B. Arsch: 7 und Titten: 8)

der 6. rechnet den Durchschnitt von Sarah Connor aus und darf neue Bilderreinstellen...

Viel Spaß...


----------



## Rumpelmucke (7 März 2011)

Arsch 6, Titten (auf diesem Bild) 8


----------



## Olli4184 (7 März 2011)

Arsch 4 , Titten 5


----------



## follfreak (7 März 2011)

Arsch 6
Titten 9


----------



## Tomstrom (7 März 2011)

Arsch 7
Titten 8


----------



## YYYMAN (7 März 2011)

Sarah Connor: Arsch 4,8 Punkte
Titten: 7,0 Punkte

Nun darf ich mit neuen Bilder anfangen

Lady GaGa


----------



## butters (7 März 2011)

Arsch 7
Titten 3


----------



## dionys58 (7 März 2011)

Titten 6 
Arsch 6


----------



## follfreak (7 März 2011)

Titten: 6
Arsch: 9


----------



## davin (7 März 2011)

Arsch: 6
Titten: 2


----------



## butters (8 März 2011)

Auswertung Lady Gaga

Arsch 5,6
Titten 3,4

Neue Bilder: Kate Hudson



 





Viel Spaß!


----------



## BIG 2 (8 März 2011)

Titten: 5
Arsch: 8


----------



## NoiseofMinority (8 März 2011)

Titten: 3
Arsch: 8


----------



## FCB_Cena (8 März 2011)

Titten 2 
Arsch 7


----------



## begoodtonite (8 März 2011)

Titten:2
Arsch: der ist ned schlecht  also 7


----------



## frank63 (9 März 2011)

Titten:3
Arsch:8


----------



## butters (9 März 2011)

Auswertung Kate Hudson:

Arsch: 7,6
Titten: 3,0

Neuer Vorschlag: Bridget Marquardt


----------



## FCB_Cena (9 März 2011)

Titten: 4
Arsch: 2

Sie ist mir persönlich zu alt.


----------



## hightower 2.0 (9 März 2011)

Titten: 6
Arsch: 4

Vielen Dank !


----------



## BIG 2 (10 März 2011)

Titten: 5
Arsch: 3


----------



## Punisher (10 März 2011)

Titten: 5
Arsch: 3


----------



## tort3 (11 März 2011)

Titten: 6
Arsch: 1


----------



## FCB_Cena (12 März 2011)

Durchschnittliche Bewertung von Bridget Marquardt
Titten: 5,2
Arsch: 2,6

Nächste: Shakira


----------



## butters (12 März 2011)

Arsch 8
Titten 4


----------



## Tomstrom (13 März 2011)

Arsch 9
Titten 6


----------



## YYYMAN (14 März 2011)

Arsch: 9
Titten: 4


----------



## BIG 2 (14 März 2011)

Arsch: 8
Titten: 6


----------



## carvo (14 März 2011)

Titten : 3
Arsch : 2


----------



## butters (18 März 2011)

Auswertung Shakira

Arsch: 5,4 (7,4 ohne Negativzahlen)
Titten: 2,1 (4,4 ohne Negativzahlen)

Neuer Vorschlag: Amber Rose



 

 

Viel Spaß


----------



## sack23 (18 März 2011)

Arsch: 5
Titten: 4


----------



## begoodtonite (20 März 2011)

mhhh lecker  

arsch 5 
die schönen titten bekommen 6


----------



## FCB_Cena (20 März 2011)

Arsch: 3
Titten: 6


----------



## Tomstrom (25 März 2011)

Arsch: 4
Titten: 5


----------



## ironbutterfly (26 März 2011)

Arsch: 2
Titten: 5


----------



## Felix93 (26 März 2011)

Durchschnittliche Bewertung von Amber Rose:
Arsch: 3.17
Titten: 4.33

Kim Kardashian:

http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/5921009/5829176.jpg.html

http://www.turboimagehost.com/p/5964640/9069192.jpg.html


----------



## FCB_Cena (26 März 2011)

Arsch: 6
Titten: 6


----------



## BIG 2 (26 März 2011)

Arsch: 6
Titten: 7


----------



## Tomstrom (26 März 2011)

Arsch: 6
Titten: 7


----------



## Koboldt (26 März 2011)

Sahra Möpse 8 Arsch7:thumbup:


----------



## letmatherjunge (27 März 2011)

titten: 10
arsch: 9

besser gehts kaum !


----------



## butters (2 Apr. 2011)

Arsch 10
Titten 8


----------



## butters (2 Apr. 2011)

Auswertung Kim K.

Arsch 7,4
Titten 7,6

Neuer Vorschlag: Kylie Minogue


----------



## FCB_Cena (2 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 6
Titten: 3


----------



## Tomstrom (2 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 8
Titten: 4


----------



## tort3 (2 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 9
Titten: 4


----------



## begoodtonite (3 Apr. 2011)

A 9 
t 7


----------



## BIG 2 (3 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 9
Titten: 8


----------



## Muli (3 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 10
Brüste: 8


----------



## hustler92 (5 Apr. 2011)

Ergebnis Kylie Minogue:
Arsch: 8,5
Titten: 5,7

Neuer Vorschlag:
Zazou Mall von DSDS


----------



## butters (5 Apr. 2011)

Arsch 1
Titten 2 

Mitleidspunkte, weil das Mädel garnicht geht. meine Meinung!


----------



## begoodtonite (5 Apr. 2011)

A 3
t 5


----------



## maxxlaxx (5 Apr. 2011)

A 4
t 6


----------



## emiel098 (9 Apr. 2011)

Sexy Arsch: 7
Hammer Euter: 8:thumbup:


----------



## qwasyxerdfcv (10 Apr. 2011)

arsch 10
titten 10


----------



## hustler92 (10 Apr. 2011)

Wenn keiner will, mach' ich halt nochmal :-D


Ergebnis Zazou Mall von DSDS:
Arsch: 5
Titten: 6,2

Neuer Vorschlag: 
Michelle Hunziker


----------



## awfan1234 (10 Apr. 2011)

arsch 3 titten 5


----------



## butters (10 Apr. 2011)

Für Michelle Hunziker

Arsch 6
Titten 4


----------



## Hannes666 (10 Apr. 2011)

*Beides ne dicke 10 :WOW:*


----------



## Tomstrom (10 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 7
Titten: 8


----------



## tort3 (10 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 7
Titten: 9


----------



## hustler92 (10 Apr. 2011)

Ergebnis Michelle Hunziker:
Arsch: 6,6
Titten: 7,2

Neuer Vorschlag: 
Lena Meyer-Landrut


----------



## begoodtonite (10 Apr. 2011)

da sag ich mal: der Arsch ist 6 Punkte wert
die Titten jedoch nur 2


----------



## Tomstrom (11 Apr. 2011)

Mit Altersfaktor:
Titten: 6
Arsch: 6


----------



## Cherubini (12 Apr. 2011)

Titten: 5
Arsch: 7


----------



## letmatherjunge (12 Apr. 2011)

t: 6
a: 8


----------



## davin (12 Apr. 2011)

Titten: 6
Arsch: 7


----------



## neman64 (13 Apr. 2011)

Arsch 8
Titten 6


----------



## hustler92 (13 Apr. 2011)

Ergebnis Lena Meyer-Landrut:
Arsch: 7
Titten: 5,2

Neuer Vorschlag:
Kim Kardashian


----------



## tttt (13 Apr. 2011)

Beides 10 würd ich sagen


----------



## Peter A.32 (13 Apr. 2011)

2 mal 10!:thumbup:


----------



## trisix (13 Apr. 2011)

arsch : 9
titten : 9


----------



## begoodtonite (13 Apr. 2011)

Arsch 7 Titten fake also 1


----------



## neman64 (13 Apr. 2011)

Arsch und Titten
10​


----------



## sidney vicious (13 Apr. 2011)

Kann die zwar nicht leiden, aber muss in beiden Fällen 10 geben.


----------



## Gardeur (13 Apr. 2011)

Titten 6
Arsch 3


----------



## hustler92 (13 Apr. 2011)

Ergebnis Kim Kardashian:
Arsch: 8,4
Titten: 8


----------



## begoodtonite (14 Apr. 2011)

sorry...ihr habt doch keien ahnung, so toll ist die kim echt nicht


----------



## butters (24 Apr. 2011)

Mahlzeit!

Ich mach mal weiter.

Vorschlag: Christina Aquilera


----------



## begoodtonite (24 Apr. 2011)

arsch 2 titten kriegen eine 5


----------



## hustler92 (24 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 7
Titten: 9

Heißer Feger, für die Titten hättest du auch die neusten Bilder von ihr nehmen können


----------



## Tomstrom (25 Apr. 2011)

Arsch: 7
Titten: 8


----------



## butters (25 Apr. 2011)

"Heißer Feger, für die Titten hättest du auch die neusten Bilder von ihr nehmen können[/QUOTE]"

Besser so?


----------



## littlebitcrazy (2 Mai 2011)

Titten: 7
Arsch: 3


----------



## Creek (2 Mai 2011)

Arsch: 3
Titten: 9


----------



## varius (2 Mai 2011)

Arsch kriegt 4
Titten 5


----------



## neman64 (3 Mai 2011)

Arsch 5
Titten 9


----------



## Bullauge_2011 (5 Mai 2011)

Arsch 5, Titten 7 = Sarah Connor


----------



## Bullauge_2011 (5 Mai 2011)

Arsch 4, Titten 7 = Christina Aguilera


----------



## Bullauge_2011 (5 Mai 2011)

Arsch 1,5, Titten 1 = Kate Hudson


----------



## Xtinalover (5 Mai 2011)

arsch 10, titten 10 christina aguilera


----------



## Freibier (6 Mai 2011)

waren schon 9 Stimmen
Christina Aguilera
Durschnitt: 
Titten = 7,5555.. 
Arsch = 5,0

jetzt kommt KENDRA Wilkinson


----------



## begoodtonite (7 Mai 2011)

Bullauge_2011 schrieb:


> Arsch 1,5, Titten 1 = Kate Hudson



was machst du da? von denen ist doch gar nicht die rede.:angry:


----------



## begoodtonite (7 Mai 2011)

das gesicht ist hübsch, aber danach würde ja nicht gefragt...
also titten zu künstlich, daher 2. arsch ist mäßig, daher 3


----------



## varius (7 Mai 2011)

titten: 3
arsch: 6


----------



## hustler92 (7 Mai 2011)

butters schrieb:


> "Heißer Feger, für die Titten hättest du auch die neusten Bilder von ihr nehmen können


"

Besser so?



 

[/QUOTE]

Das sind Titten:thumbup:


----------



## hustler92 (7 Mai 2011)

Kendra:

Arsch: 7
Titten: 7


----------



## Creek (7 Mai 2011)

Kendra:
Titten: 10
Arsch: 10


----------



## begoodtonite (7 Mai 2011)

Creek schrieb:


> Kendra:
> Titten: 10
> Arsch: 10



du musst etwas falsch verstanden haben. die wertung geht nur bis maximal 10. nicht bis 100.


----------



## P101 (7 Mai 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> du musst etwas falsch verstanden haben. die wertung geht nur bis maximal 10. nicht bis 100.


Du mußt dringenst! noch ma'n Mathe-Kurs belegen,...im Zweifelsfall reicht auch'n Sehtest!

Kendra:
Arsch: 8
Titten: 4(zu künstlich)


----------



## Ncr7 (8 Mai 2011)

von aussehen is kendra super daher:
titten: 8
arsch:9


----------



## begoodtonite (8 Mai 2011)

P101 schrieb:


> Du mußt dringenst! noch ma'n Mathe-Kurs belegen,...im Zweifelsfall reicht auch'n Sehtest!
> 
> Kendra:
> Arsch: 8
> Titten: 4(zu künstlich)



nicht ich, der creek muss zum sehtest...der kann doch nicht ernsthaft 2x 10 für kendra geben


----------



## Freibier (8 Mai 2011)

begoodtonite schrieb:


> nicht ich, der creek muss zum sehtest...der kann doch nicht ernsthaft 2x 10 für kendra geben



& ob er das kann :thumbup:


----------



## butters (28 Mai 2011)

Mahlzeit

Ich mach hier mal nen Neustart, da wir ja etwas vom Thema abgekommen sind.
Nur nochmal zur Info!!!
Also 5x bewerten und der 6. rechnet zusammen und startet eine neue Runde. 

Vorschlag: Lady Gaga

von vorn:


 

 

 

von hinten:


 

 

 


also viel Spaß beim bewerten!


----------



## pepsi85 (28 Mai 2011)

Lady Gaga:

Titten: 4
Arsch:7


----------



## begoodtonite (28 Mai 2011)

für die titten gibt es 8 und für den arsch klar 9


----------



## Tomstrom (28 Mai 2011)

Schließe mich meinen Vorschreiber an:
Titten: 8
Arsch: 9


----------



## Punisher (28 Mai 2011)

Titten: 4
Arsch: 9


----------



## Bargo (28 Mai 2011)

*Ich habe den Fred gerade zum ersten mal genau betrachtet:*





begoodtonite schrieb:


> du musst etwas falsch verstanden haben. die wertung geht nur bis maximal 10. nicht bis 100.





P101 schrieb:


> Du mußt dringenst! noch ma'n Mathe-Kurs belegen,...im Zweifelsfall reicht auch'n Sehtest!
> 
> Kendra:
> Arsch: 8
> Titten: 4(zu künstlich)





begoodtonite schrieb:


> nicht ich, der creek muss zum sehtest...der kann doch nicht ernsthaft 2x 10 für kendra geben





Freibier schrieb:


> & ob er das kann :thumbup:



:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:

*Ich werf mich weg. Wenn er nicht so lang wäre, wäre der Dialog Sig-Verdächtig!*


----------



## cam1003000 (4 Juni 2011)

Lady Gaga:
Titten:9
Arsch:9


----------



## maggi77 (6 Juni 2011)

ZUsammenfassung Titten 6,6
Arsch 8,6



Neue Lady RAmona Drews


----------



## Hein666 (6 Juni 2011)

A=10

T=6 ( weil Falsch )


----------



## maggi77 (6 Juni 2011)

Hab meine Wertung vergessen:


Arsch 10
Titten 10 (gerade weil das Fake so gut gelungen ist)


----------



## Xtinalover (6 Juni 2011)

arsch 10 ( der ist wirklich perfekt)
titten 9 ( weil falsch, trotzdem bleibt ramona ne traumfrau)


----------



## pepsi85 (6 Juni 2011)

Ramona Drews

Arsch: 8
Titten: 7


----------



## 5thStreet (7 Juni 2011)

Arsch: 7
Titten: 7


----------



## Svenni1231230 (15 Juni 2011)

titten 3 arsch 1


----------



## Svenni1231230 (15 Juni 2011)

scherz beides 10


----------



## borussenpower94 (6 Juli 2011)

Arsch: 8
Titten: 9


------------

Nachtrag zu Lena Meyer Landrut:
Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu schlecht ausgefallen! Gut, ihre Titten sind nicht die tollsten, aber dafür echt .. Und ihr Arsch ist, wie ich finde, ne absolute 10! Das ist in meinen Augen der perfekte Arsch. Hab ihn auch schon live auf'm Konzert gesehen, der pure Wahnsinn.


----------



## varius (8 Juli 2011)

Nachtrag zu Lena Meyer Landrut:
Meiner Meinung nach ist das zu schlecht ausgefallen! Gut, ihre Titten sind nicht die tollsten, aber dafür echt .. Und ihr Arsch ist, wie ich finde, ne absolute 10! Das ist in meinen Augen der perfekte Arsch. Hab ihn auch schon live auf'm Konzert gesehen, der pure Wahnsinn.[/QUOTE]


Da kann ich nur absolut zustimmen. Lena's Arsch ist geil.
Glatte 10


----------



## Elander (23 Juli 2011)

Schade das der Thread eingeschlafen ist. Vielleicht kann er ja neu belebt werden. 
Muss euch zu stimmen. Lena is super heiß. Ihre breiten Hüften haben auch auf jeden Fall eine 10 verdient


----------



## k.a. (8 Aug. 2011)

hier auch eine mega sexy :
miley cyrus

titten



arsch

Geldsammler.x-Cap-00000043.png - Free Image Hosting at TurboImageHost


----------



## Elander (8 Aug. 2011)

Ja Miley ist echt sexy. Gerne mal mit neuen Bildern


----------



## punkerali (8 Aug. 2011)

arsch: ne glatte 10

titten: siehe arsch

die kleine is hot


----------



## k.a. (15 Aug. 2011)

sry der link zu den "titten":

also miley cyrus TITTEN:

Google Images


----------



## Tomstrom (15 Aug. 2011)

doppel 10 natürlich


----------



## Creek (22 Aug. 2011)

Arsch:7
Titten:10(zwar klein aber gut in Form  )


----------



## Punisher (22 Aug. 2011)

Arsch: 7
Titten: 8


----------



## Elander (24 Aug. 2011)

Ganz objektiv gesehen  finde ich Miley gar nicht so hübsch. Ihr Gesicht ist nicht besonders und ihr Körper der eines durchschnittlichen Teeny. Das geilste an ihr ist das sie berühmt ist und sich gerne mal halbnackt zeigt. 
Arsch daher 7
Titten 7
Aber würd sie natürlich trotzdem nehmen  geil ist sie schon. Ncht hübsch, aber geil!!


----------



## Amazinking (26 Aug. 2011)

Zusammenfassung Miley Cyrus: 

Arsch 8,2
Titten 9

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Joanna Krupa


----------



## Elander (26 Aug. 2011)

Da sag ich mal beides ne 8  Find ich wieder zu perfekt daher der Abzug


----------



## k.a. (28 Aug. 2011)

arsch = 4

titten = 9


----------



## borussenpower94 (30 Aug. 2011)

Arsch 7
Titten 9


----------



## chillah02 (13 Sep. 2011)

Arsch 7 
Titten 8


----------



## Creek (1 Nov. 2011)

Arsch: 2 der ist so lang und ungeformt
Titten: 7


----------



## begoodtonite (2 Nov. 2011)

arsch schon ne 6, titten aber nur 4


----------



## Petrarch (9 Nov. 2011)

Arsch 3:
Titten:6


----------



## Amazinking (10 Nov. 2011)

Ich glaube einige hier haben die Regeln nicht verstanden - fünf Leute bewerten, der letzte davon fasst zusammen und stellt Bilder eines anderen Celebs ein.

Also fasse ich Joanna Krupa mal selber zusammen: 

Arsch: 5,6
Titten: 8,2


----------



## Elander (17 Nov. 2011)

gehts hier mal weiter??


----------



## Freibier (1 Okt. 2012)

weiter gehts ! 
mit Beyonce Knowles


----------



## daetsch (2 Okt. 2012)

Arsch: 9

Titten: 5


----------



## neman64 (2 Okt. 2012)

Arsch 9
Titten 9


----------



## comas32 (24 Okt. 2012)

sehr tolle frauen


----------



## Elander (26 Okt. 2012)

Arsch: 9 
Titten: 8


----------



## wayne77 (28 Okt. 2012)

Ass: 9
Boobs: 5


----------



## Haleakala (6 Juni 2013)

Ass: 6

Boobs: 8


----------



## punkerali (6 Juni 2013)

beides ne glatte 10


----------



## Sawyer12 (12 Sep. 2013)

Beyonce (Average Ratings) 
Ass: 8,66
Boobs: 7,5 

ELIZABETH MITCHELL (bekannt aus LOST)


----------



## smueller (18 Sep. 2013)

Popöchen 5
Möpse 6


----------



## booster75 (19 Sep. 2013)

PO 6 
Titten 8


----------



## lordlukas007 (21 Sep. 2013)

Po 5
Titten 7


----------



## Sawyer12 (10 Okt. 2013)

Po: 9 
Titten: 7


----------



## masoherrin (27 Okt. 2013)

Po: 7

Titten: 9


----------



## Sawyer12 (18 Nov. 2013)

*Elizabeth Mitchell 

Po: 6,4 
Titten: 7,4 *


*Lena Meyer-Landruth *


----------



## trisix (18 Nov. 2013)

Arsch: 8

Titten: 6


----------



## maggi77 (26 Nov. 2013)

Arsch 8
Titten 4


----------



## Nerofin (26 Nov. 2013)

Arsch: 9
Titten: 4

PS: Sie war schon dran!


----------



## Armenius (26 Nov. 2013)

Kommt schon ihr stellt ja immer die selben Frauen rein:angry:

Das kann doch nicht euer ernst sein


----------



## tort3 (26 Nov. 2013)

Arsch: 10
Titten: 7


----------



## Sawyer12 (27 Nov. 2013)

Auswertung
Lena Meyer Landruth : Arsch 8,75 / Titties 5,25 

Die nächste (die definitv noch nicht dran war  JENA MALONE


----------



## hustler92 (16 Feb. 2014)

Arsch: 6
Titten: 3


----------



## Creek (9 Apr. 2014)

Arsch:6
Titten:4


----------



## maggi77 (23 Apr. 2014)

Arsch: 4
Titten: 2


----------



## picopico (22 Okt. 2014)

Oh ist das ein schönes Keid


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Arsch: 5
Titten: 5


----------



## kayhoenig (4 Jan. 2015)

katrin huß 

arsch 9
titten 7


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

Titten:4
arsch:5


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

arsch 8
titten 5


----------



## mikki6 (11 März 2015)

arsch 6
titten 4


----------



## Sawyer12 (6 Aug. 2015)

Arsch 3 
Titten 3


----------



## kasper78 (29 Aug. 2015)

Ten Points


----------



## DragonTV (5 Okt. 2016)

Geil einfach geil *_*


----------



## kayhoenig (6 Okt. 2016)

Arzu Bazman 


Arsch 10 
Titten 10


----------



## Koenich (11 Okt. 2016)

Arsch 3 Titten 5


----------



## tort3 (21 Okt. 2016)

Arsch 6 
Titten 10


----------

